# URI in a doe, 105.5 fever, came on fast, vet not home...



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 3, 2013)

My younger doe was fine yesterday but this morning looks like she feels bad, is coughing, nasal discharge, 105.5 fever.  I don't have a stethoscope but I am betting this is a Upper Respiratory Infection or pneumonia.  I don't want to wait much more for the vet to call back to do something to start treating her.  I have penicillin on hand and it looks like I would give her 5cc SG (she is about 75 pounds) and maybe one aspirin to help with the fever and obvious discomfort.

I usually do have the vet handle this kind of thing and I am sure he would do something stronger than pen...what do you all think.  Wait for him or treat?


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2013)

Give her the PenG 2x daily for 7-10 days unless your vet gives you something stronger.  Your dosage is correct @ 1 ml / 15#.

Aspirin - give 1-3 tablets every 8 hours for the fever.

eta:  Treat now _And get ahold of your vet as soon as possible_


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks Elevan.  My vet usually answers the phone or gets right back with us so kind of strange that we still haven't heard back.  I will have him come over and see if he can't give her something stronger once he calls back.

Gave her the pen and aspirin, watched her and gave her some loving.  She is eating some hay and drinking, ears standing up better so maybe she is getting some relief.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 3, 2013)

I generally use Nuflor for URI stuff, but...gotta use what you have on hand.  Hope he gets back to you soon.  Good luck!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 6, 2013)

Update:  Vet just left and will be calling me back after he finishing running fecal tests.  Two other younger goats have a bit of a fever and a cough.  He decided that penicillin was not enough and started them on Baytril injections and we will be doing follow up treatments.  I hate having sick babies, just hate it.

(Turns out he was out of town which is why he didn't call back right away).


----------



## elevan (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear your vet is giving you something stronger.

I hope your goats get to feeling better quickly


----------

